# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Pathfinder Hiding your auras

## tonythetiger

Does psionics have any way of hiding your auras and  detecting them. I know about aura sight, detect psionics, and escape detection, but the first two are too slow and the manifester cap ruins the last one. It also doesn't seem to work for your items and any powers you might have on.

----------


## Doctor Despair

First: psionic-magic transparency could handle this fairly simply, especially with spell-to-power erudite as an option. Nondetection, misdirection, etc would help here. However, if you want a 0 transparency game, there are options.

Slayer has Cebebral Blind:




> After reaching 6th level, a slayer is protected from all devices, powers, and spells that reveal location. This ability protects against information gathering by clairsentience powers or effects that reveal location.
> 
> The ability even foils bend reality, limited wish, miracle, reality revision, and wish when they are used to gain information about the slayers location (however, metafaculty can pierce this protective barrier). In the case of remote viewing or scrying that scans an area a slayer is in, the effect works, but the slayer simply isnt detected. Remote viewing or scrying attempts that are targeted specifically at a slayer do not work. This ability is active as long as the slayer is psionically focused.


This may or may not work on the items/gear/effects on your person, as those are generally included as part of your person when they're attended.

Mind Mask is a feat available to any psionic character:




> Effects that detect alignment reveal that you are neutral, and detect magic and detect psionics reveal you to be nonmagical and nonpsionic, regardless of your true nature. You also get a +1 bonus on saving throws against mind-affecting spells, power, and abilities. If you wish, you can suppress the benefit of this feat to reveal your actual characteristics and forgo the save bonus.


That explicitly doesn't work on your items or ongoing powers, but it is absolute: there is no opposing check. Of course, you can always just block line of effect to your items in some cases, such as wearing your ringers underneath lead-lined gloves, wearing a lead-lined robe or cloak to hide items on your body, etc.

Edit: Oh, another option that will hide your own aura as a psionic character: Anarchomancer (DrMag 315)

----------


## tonythetiger

Thanks for the answers, I knew about the Erudite, but I was talking about pathfinder. The only thing I think that might would be barred mind but it is too high for now. I was hoping that somewhere in the psionic books there was a way to hide auras like mask dweomer or add a spell to your powers known.

----------

